# stubborn icon



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has had this happen to them. I am watching Hellboy II and the bonus view icon will not go away. I tried hitting the button on the remote and it makes no difference......I have the Samsung bdp-1500 so if anyone has an idea how to get rid of it I would appreciate the help.....


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that particular button stuck on the remote? Is that the only movie it does it on?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

So far it is the only disc that it is doing it with. Do you think it's a funky disc?


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, it could be. Do you have any way to rent the disk for a couple of bucks and see if it does it with a new one. I would hate to say go out and buy one and have it do it on the new one to!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I could rent it and see. The disc is a blockbuster previously viewed one that I bought about 3 months ago. If the rental works fine I could switch the discs, oh wait, did I say that out loud......:joke:


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe thats why they wanted to get rid of the disk in the first place. They got tired of getting complaints when people returned the disk. LoL.. If thats the only disk that does it, thats where I would start.


----------

